
We asked aspiring women coders what they thought of the Google memo - abhi3
https://www.vox.com/first-person/2017/8/10/16119334/female-coders-tech-students-respond-sexist-google-memo
======
mpweiher
It was obviously worded in a way that was easy to misunderstand.

